
A Wall Street advertising stunt spotlights a push to get more women on boards - shawnee_
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/on-leadership/wp/2017/03/07/a-wall-street-advertising-stunt-spotlights-a-push-to-get-more-women-on-boards/
======
RhysU
I count 5 women out of 28 on the SSGA leadership team [1]. I look forward to
seeing them lead by example by bringing their leadership team closer to gender
parity.

[1] [https://www.ssga.com/global/en/about-us/who-we-
are/team.html](https://www.ssga.com/global/en/about-us/who-we-are/team.html)

------
cb21
I'd love to see more women in leadership, especially in software companies. I
think lack of role models is a huge factor in why the percentage of women in
tech is so low.

